# The Pit Prince (with some Harleigh too!)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today Rebel came over for some playtime and I snapped some pictures. Not very many of Harleigh, but she was off doing her own thing most of the time (read: begging for someone in the kitchen to give her food=D).

Plus, I think she's realized when she's had enough and wants to rest (or beg for food). Dumbo Rebel hasn't figured that one out yet, I still love him anyways

_He misses the tile floor SO much. Every time he comes over, thats one of the first places he goes._

















_What do you think they are waiting for? BACON! They turn into such angels when food is involved_









_Rebel trying to find something to eat... _


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Harleigh and Rebel_

















_Getting some lovin' from their Uncle Kenny_









_Phoebe trying to decide if she wants to be friends or scare him away_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_My crazy (demon) dog!_

































The end! =)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> The end! =)


How did you teach your dog to hover like this?? :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome pictures, and great looking dogs!! Thanks for sharing:biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pics! I see the dogs have a better diet then the people do!:biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! Beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful doggies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the picture with the cat! LOL!:smile:


----------

